# Hi, I'm new



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

I just adopted a beautiful cat from my local pound. She is the sweetest cat i've ever met. I'm not sure what she is but I think she's a lynx/siamese, can someone let me know if she really is or not. She's about 2 years old.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

She is gorgeous!  I'm sorry I can't tell you what breed she is...I'm not too familiar with the breeds.  

Oh, and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Cat Forum!

I am no breed expert, but she looks to be a full-blood cutie, if you ask me. :wink: 

Bless you for taking in a shelter kitty.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Good for you for adopting a shelter cat. She's a beautiful cat. Don't know what breed she is. She looks like a short haired version of my Gracie.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and you have a real cutie pie in your hands.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Your cat is beautiful. She doesn't look like a Siamese to me, though. Does she have blue eyes? Is she a "talker?" If so, she probably has siamese in her background. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow, that cat is striking. Good luck identifying her breed.

..and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## UTCandy112 (Mar 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Welcome! Your cat is beautiful. She doesn't look like a Siamese to me, though. Does she have blue eyes? Is she a "talker?" If so, she probably has siamese in her background. Enjoy the forum.


She does have blue eyes, she doesn't talk that much. I found a picture on petfinder that looked almost like her, just a little darker, and it said she/he was a lynx/siamese. Hopefully my real vet will know what she is, right now shes at a vet that you have to use after getting them out of the shelter.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum you cat is soo cute


----------

